# Birchbox - January 2012 boxes



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FOLKS! While we still have several more days in December it looks like Birchbox is getting ready their January boxes ready. Here's what I found so far. *NOTE: The items listed here are subject to change until January 10, 2012 when the boxes are completely shipped or when boxes become known. Any item listed below, or image listed below, is subject to change without warning.*

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/january-box




January 2012 - Box 1


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Lotion
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars
ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash 



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 2


Befine Night Cream
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture 
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

Zoya Feel Collection




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 3


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier 
Jouer Body Butter

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy

LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 4


Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap 
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture

stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner

Zoya Feel Collection

â€™wichcraft Granola




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 5


Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream 
FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture

Zoya Feel Collection

â€™wichcraft Granola




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 6


Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream
BY TERRY Baume de Rose SPF 15
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
Zoya Feel Collection



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 7


Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap
Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars
stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 8


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bar 
Miracle Skinâ„¢ Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face

Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream

FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum 




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 9


Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture 
Miracle Skinâ„¢ Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

Zoya Feel Collection

â€™wichcraft Granola



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 10


BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier 
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner

C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture

stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner

â€™wichcraft Granola




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 11


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
Befine Night Cream
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum
â€™wichcraft Granola



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 12


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars 
ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 13


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
TAY Safflower Seed Night Cream with Jojoba
Jouer Body Butter
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture 
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars

ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 14


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
TAY Safflower Seed Night Cream with Jojoba
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier 
BY TERRY Baume de Rose SPF 15
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 15


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Lotion 
â€™wichcraft Granola



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 16


Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars 
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

Zoya Feel Collection




> January Box Hi there,
> Welcome to Birchbox! As a Birchbox subscriber, youâ€™ll be able to cut through the beauty clutter and find the best products for you. Every month youâ€™ll receive 4-5 hand-picked samples across beauty categories â€” from the luxe lines you covet to niche companies youâ€™ve yet to discover.
> 
> Weâ€™re so excited to introduce you to fantastic products that rev up your beauty routine. To get you started, this first box includes a mix of our all-time favorites and latest discoveries.
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 17


Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars
Zoya Feel Collection



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> 
> Welcome to Birchbox! As a Birchbox subscriber, youâ€™ll be able to cut through the beauty clutter and find the best products for you. Every month youâ€™ll receive 4-5 hand-picked samples across beauty categories â€” from the luxe lines you covet to niche companies youâ€™ve yet to discover.
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 18


C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars
stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
TAY Safflower Seed Night Cream with Jojoba



> January Box Hi there,
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> Jump start a healthy skin regimen with a luxe night cream loaded with botanicals. Next, pamper your hair with a refreshing shampoo and conditioner duo. Now that you have the basics down, show off your newly flawless complexion with a pop of color: stilaâ€™s velvety eyeliner does the trick. Finally thereâ€™s a sassy scent to update your fragrance wardrobe and a tasty snack to help you ward off vending machine cravings.
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 19


Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream
Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture - 3.4 oz
Zoya Feel Collection
â€™wichcraft Granola



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> ...


 I did find this image HOWEVER it does contain items from December's Birchbox BUT notice there is a full size liner in the box? None of the December boxes had an eyeliner.

Strike that, the image is of December 2011 - Box 18 which included the Laura Geller I-Care Waterproof Liner.

Edit 12/27/2011: Added boxes 16 &amp; 17 pages. Only Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss is showing up on those pages at of this date.

Edit 1/6/2012 - the pages are back up but the pages are not complete. List updated to reflect what's now listed. There possibly might be 18 boxes, maybe more. As of my original post prior to December 27 there were only 15 boxes then on the 27th boxes 16 &amp; 17 showed up. Image place cards found in the source code - example, box 1 image link listed in the source code is https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/555.jpg but it's currently not uploaded.


There is also a forum discussion - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122737/birchbox-january-2012-boxes

Box 8 completely updated thanks to aftereight who received her box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (No official pic since image 562 hasn't been uploaded to the Birchbox site for me to snag.)

*FINAL UPDATE:* January 11, 2012 3:38 AM Pacific - Pages have officially been released. You should now see what box you're getting for January in your account. I'm getting box 7. :|


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't believe it's already almost January!


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 27, 2011)

I bet that last box is for people who got gift subscriptions for Christmas and their first box will be January.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 27, 2011)

Yum, a snack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice detective work, Zadi! If I may, I just wanted to add some info and advice for folks that are new to Birchbox and these Birchbox threads  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. Answers to some questions can be found on the Birchbox FAQ: https://www.birchbox.com/faq

2. If you have *ANY* issues with your box, (leaking samples, missing items, the samples you received don't match what's listed under your BOX tab, etc) contact Birchbox and they will set it right. You can email them at [email protected], but I would recommend calling them for the quickest service: 877-487-7272 (M-F from 9am-5pm EST). At times they get overloaded with emails and replies can take several days. That's like 3 years in impatient customer time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Joke!

3. Not all boxes ship at the same time. If you are reading through this thread and see that others have commented that their boxes have shipped but yours hasn't â€” don't panic! Obviously there have been some exceptions, but they _almost_ always ship on or before the 10th of each month. If it's past the 10th and you haven't gotten a shipping confirmation, call or email Birchbox.

Just as a disclaimer, I don't work for Birchbox. This is just stuff I've learn by being a customer for 9 months and following these Birchbox threads on Makeuptalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you!
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 3. Not all boxes ship at the same time. If you are reading through this thread and see that others have commented that their boxes have shipped but yours hasn't â€” don't panic! Obviously there have been some exceptions, but they _almost_ always ship on or before the 10th of each month. If it's past the 10th and you haven't gotten a shipping confirmation, call or email Birchbox.


 I also want to point out that not all boxes are shipped out the same way. They use Streamlite to ship via ground if the box contains a liquid. If the box does not contain a liquid it may go via USPS First Class and in some cases via Priority mail. As a result of using Streamlite to ship via ground boxes can take up to 19 days to arrive from their New Jersey distribution center to where ever the subscriber is at.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 27, 2011)

WOW!  Great work finding this.  Im so excited, and hope I get one of the eyeliners!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 27, 2011)

The pictures didn't show up :/


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2011)

There are no pictures yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's why I have a place card in the first column of the first row.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mireya Serna (Dec 27, 2011)

I was thinking about canceling, because so far from the 2 boxes I have recieved (Nov, Dec)  I have not been impressed. But I did change a my beauty profile and I hoping January will be a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cannot wait!


----------



## Shidonna Lofton (Dec 27, 2011)

This is my 2nd box also. My first had coasters. (really) All I wanted in this one was pore serum. I didn't get it. But after trying the be fine cleanser, I feel a little better. If January is the same I will cancel.


----------



## oOliveColored (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I'm the only person who really loved those coasters.


----------



## Pancua (Dec 27, 2011)

I signed up for Birchbox a couple days ago, I wonder if I will get the January box.  I really hope so!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for Birchbox a couple days ago, I wonder if I will get the January box.  I really hope so!


There are 17 or 18 random boxes. If you signed up a few days ago your first box will ship out around the 10th of January.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL, yes I think you might be the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm the only person who really loved those coasters.


----------



## Mireya Serna (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone know which date they charge for the birchbox?

Like is it on the 10th?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2011)

They charge typically between the 3rd and 4th of the month. Looking at my bank statements most of the time it was on the 3rd and a couple of times on the 4th.


----------



## antonella (Dec 28, 2011)

yay nail polish i think one of those colors migth be a zoya from their winter collection


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think you're probably right!  If I get one in my box, I hope its not Kristen or Kendal because I just bought full sizes of those! lol.  Could always put them up for trade if that happens =)
 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay nail polish i think one of those colors migth be a zoya from their winter collection


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 28, 2011)

Did the promo code 'bblove' expire? I tried it today thinking it was valid til the 31st, but it didn't work.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the promo code 'bblove' expire? I tried it today thinking it was valid til the 31st, but it didn't work.



It should work. From their email:



> *Offer available on any full-size product order totalling $75 or more on Birchbox.com. Subscription orders are not eligible. Enter code 'bblove' during checkout in the Coupon Code box and $20 discount will be applied. Offer valid through December 31, 2011, 11:59pm EST. One code use per customer.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmm that's odd. Guess I'll call them tomorrow and place the order via phone. Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 28, 2011)

My mom just used the BBLOVE code today and it worked fine.  You have 75 dollars or more in your cart?  Maybe it has to be capitalized?  Hopefully you get it to work!


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 29, 2011)

I tried with and without caps on 3 different browsers (Google Chrome, Firefox, and Safari) and nothing.




Hmmm, I do have over $75 worth of products too. Will definitely call tomorrow (well, today, haha).

Thanks girlies!


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 29, 2011)

Now it works! I guess it was a random glitch. Or a sign for me to not buy things...heh.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh boo! They took down the January 2012 pages for now. If you click on any of the links it's all 404 (the pages will return later in January).


----------



## william55623 (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope get my first one january 2012.

Happy new year!


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

It's been doing that since last night.  I wonder if that means they will change or if they are just hiding them.


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 30, 2011)

So this $20 off....can you use your birchbox points on this too?  That would be awesome--I'd get the perfume I've been lemming for forever.


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, yes you CAN use your points so I just ordered my Bvlgari Mon Jasmine Noir that I've been wanting for like a year!  $80 bottle of perfume and I got it for $30 bucks--pretty jazzed about that!!  Now I need to save for that hair oil that was in our box a couple months ago--I liked that stuff too!


----------



## Ohyourelovely (Dec 30, 2011)

What were the products shown? I just canceled my birchbox but maybe if the products look good I'll resubscribe for January.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 30, 2011)

Not many items were shown, in fact the vast majority of pages only had one item listed - the Stila eyeliner. Only a few had other items like a Jouer lipgloss or Tay lotion.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been doing that since last night.  I wonder if that means they will change or if they are just hiding them.


Hiding most likely. LOL I know Mollie frequents these boards so the pages might have been hidden to be a "surprise" to people. lol


----------



## Pancua (Dec 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hiding most likely. LOL I know Mollie frequents these boards so the pages might have been hidden to be a "surprise" to people. lol



I am getting so anxious to see what we all get. 2 weeks! &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 31, 2011)

You're right! They posted it as a new item in their shop: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/zoya-feel-collection

They also have Juicy Couture perfumes.

I really hope I get a nail polish. I love love Zoya.



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay nail polish i think one of those colors migth be a zoya from their winter collection


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome perfume! Ever since sampling it it has become my signature scent. I've already gone through a bottle and just used the bblove promo to get another bottle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yay more points on their December bestseller. Happy I waited to buy the Porefessional. What an awesome rewards system.
 



> Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, yes you CAN use your points so I just ordered my Bvlgari Mon Jasmine Noir that I've been wanting for like a year!  $80 bottle of perfume and I got it for $30 bucks--pretty jazzed about that!!  Now I need to save for that hair oil that was in our box a couple months ago--I liked that stuff too!


----------



## antonella (Dec 31, 2011)

yay


----------



## antonella (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a feeling the jan 2012 bb is goin to be good


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're right! They posted it as a new item in their shop: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/zoya-feel-collection
> ...


I have a feeling you're right and those will be the new Zoya polishes some of the boxes will get.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 31, 2011)

I LOVE when there are zoya polishes in the birchbox's.  Hopefully I'll get one, but not the Kristen or Kendal one since I have those in full size when Zoya was doing their flash promos, lol.  I bought 18 polishes during that, but some were gifts =)


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 31, 2011)

Same...Zoya in my box is automatically a win. I only managed to get 6 during the flash promos...lucky you!





 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE when there are zoya polishes in the birchbox's.  Hopefully I'll get one, but not the Kristen or Kendal one since I have those in full size when Zoya was doing their flash promos, lol.  I bought 18 polishes during that, but some were gifts =)


----------



## antonella (Dec 31, 2011)

is birchbox shipping early for the jan box?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope. They'll be shipping by the 10th.

BTW - I've created a new group to discuss Birchbox so posts don't get lost among the thousands of other threads in this forum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachaface (Jan 1, 2012)

i'm curious... i did get a gift membership for christmas, but my box shipped dec 28 and i already got it.  do you think i'll get a january box, or this is a jan box just wayyy early? 

(contents were the joeur lip gloss in birchbox pink, yogini fragrance, vmv re-everything lotion, zoya nail polish in kristen, and the recharge eboost if that helps any)


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you able to log into www.birchbox.com? I am not sure how gift subscriptions work, so hopefully it gave you a log in. It should tell you on the "BOX" page which month they sent you. Plus you get to review the products in your box for 10 points each. 100 points = $10 off a full size.

Several of the items sound like the December box (Jouer lip gloss, Yogini fragrance, EBoost Orange), though I am unsure of the others. Hope you figure it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *rachaface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm curious... i did get a gift membership for christmas, but my box shipped dec 28 and i already got it.  do you think i'll get a january box, or this is a jan box just wayyy early?
> 
> (contents were the joeur lip gloss in birchbox pink, yogini fragrance, vmv re-everything lotion, zoya nail polish in kristen, and the recharge eboost if that helps any)


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2012)

It sounds like a mix box. What does your acct say it is?


----------



## rachaface (Jan 1, 2012)

it just says "your first box is on it's way!" so i know it's like the welcome box, that's full of their "all time favorites" according to the card, but my best friend who got me the gift membership told me that usually you get things by the 10th of the month, so i was curious on whether i'd get the january goodies


----------



## Pancua (Jan 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rachaface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm curious... i did get a gift membership for christmas, but my box shipped dec 28 and i already got it.  do you think i'll get a january box, or this is a jan box just wayyy early?
> 
> (contents were the joeur lip gloss in birchbox pink, yogini fragrance, vmv re-everything lotion, zoya nail polish in kristen, and the recharge eboost if that helps any)


Weird, I signed up for mine on Dec 26th and it still says processing.


----------



## ahkae (Jan 1, 2012)

Is it too late to sign up for January's Birchbox now?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it too late to sign up for January's Birchbox now?


Yes. Last day to order the next month's box is typically the last day of the month (which in your case would have been yesterday).


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 1, 2012)

I think they started handling gift subscriptions a little differently than regular subscribers. I've given several gift subscriptions over the past year and they used to be just like regular subscriptions: first box the following month. However, I gave a gift subscription in late November and it shipped right away. The contents were different than any of the November boxes and she did get a regular December box too. I think they now consider the first box of a gift subscription a "Welcome" box. My hunch is that they started this to get gift-getters something faster â€” rather than waiting several weeks for their first box. I'm fairly certain that you'll receive a regular January Box too.



> Originally Posted by *rachaface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm curious... i did get a gift membership for christmas, but my box shipped dec 28 and i already got it.  do you think i'll get a january box, or this is a jan box just wayyy early?
> 
> (contents were the joeur lip gloss in birchbox pink, yogini fragrance, vmv re-everything lotion, zoya nail polish in kristen, and the recharge eboost if that helps any)


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 1, 2012)

See my reply above. Hope this helps!
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird, I signed up for mine on Dec 26th and it still says processing.


----------



## Steffi (Jan 2, 2012)

Ooh..I hope i get a zoya polish!  I LOVE getting nail polish(no, I'm not addicted at all. nope. *whistles*).


----------



## antonella (Jan 2, 2012)

me 2


----------



## SarahNerd (Jan 2, 2012)

I keep playing around with the links, changing things here and there but I just get redirected to the store.  I seriously suck at waiting.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm the only person who really loved those coasters.



Nope!  I loved mine too!  hahaha!   Really hoping to get the Stila eyeliner and also that darn concealer that was supposed to be in my box last month (box 9), but then got switched to the befine cleanser.  i want makeup!!!!  not so much the nailpolish b/c I already get enough from Julep.


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 3, 2012)

when you buy gift subscriptions you can pick out when you want to send the first box. So whoever got the subscription for you probably wanted your first box sent at the end of December.
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they started handling gift subscriptions a little differently than regular subscribers. I've given several gift subscriptions over the past year and they used to be just like regular subscriptions: first box the following month. However, I gave a gift subscription in late November and it shipped right away. The contents were different than any of the November boxes and she did get a regular December box too. I think they now consider the first box of a gift subscription a "Welcome" box. My hunch is that they started this to get gift-getters something faster â€” rather than waiting several weeks for their first box. I'm fairly certain that you'll receive a regular January Box too.


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn...I ordered mine yesterday and was hoping to get in on the Jan box...looks like I have to wait another month! ughhh


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling the jan 2012 bb is goin to be good



me too! Especially b/c of all the chaos last month's box caused.


----------



## CalliMac (Jan 3, 2012)

Well! Time to start promising the Birchbox gods my first born for nail polish again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisy351 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope they ship soon.  I'm working on my PhD dissertation, which is no fun, and could really use a nice post-holiday pick me up!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BehindtheLashes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn...I ordered mine yesterday and was hoping to get in on the Jan box...looks like I have to wait another month! ughhh



I just signed up yesterday and got an email saying that I would get it this month.

First Ship Date: *January 15, 2012*

It also says the sku for the box I'll be getting is BB-001.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2012)

Really? That's cool that you're getting one this month. When I signed up back in May it was at the end of the month (my first box came in June) and I signed my daughter a few days later (in June) but her first box didn't come until July.


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Jan 4, 2012)

> I just signed up yesterday and got an email saying that I would get it this month.
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 I noticed this last night..I went and double checked my email and it said the same thing. Made my night haha.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 4, 2012)

Interesting. Seems like Birchbox is changing up their system â€” I bet they were getting tons of emails from new subscribers confused/anxious about when they'll be getting their first box. The first wave of January boxes will probably start shipping in a few days!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 4, 2012)

I loved the coasters.  I use them daily in my makeup collection.  and they match my room colors.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't wait for January Birchbox!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't forget that there is now Birchbox group here at Make Up Talk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/10/birchbox-subscribers


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2012)

Updated the list in the groups. I won't update the list here. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122826/birchbox-january-2012-boxes


----------



## Nitey12 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just got a notice that my Birchbox shipped. I signed up a few weeks ago, and this is my first box! Super excited. 

Seems heavier than the others that have posted here. It shipped on the 5th, so it should be here soon!

*Weight:*0.5753 lbs.


----------



## Hershey (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey guys! I didn't see a thread/post about this yet - so I thought I would start one!

Just post and let us know if you received your January 2012 birchbox yet - or have gotten an email notification or whatever &amp; the weight of your box.

I got my shipping notice a couple days ago - so it should be here on Monday! &amp; it is .5419 lbs.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kayla


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 8, 2012)

There are already two other threads on the January Birchbox.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122737/birchbox-january-2012-boxes

Zadidoll created a group section for Birchbox, which has the second thread.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122826/birchbox-january-2012-boxes/30#post_1818934
 



> Originally Posted by *Hershey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys! I didn't see a thread/post about this yet - so I thought I would start one!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hershey (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, sorry. I didn't see those...


----------



## Hershey (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine shipped on the 5th... so I'll be getting it tomorrow hopefully!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Apparently it's .5419 lbs - and I looked &amp; I'm getting the BB-001. CANNOT wait! :3


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 8, 2012)

No worries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll merge your post into the other forum one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine is only .5008. Mine seems to be on the lighter side of the spectrum from what I've seen from everyone else. This might be my last month of birchbox.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay I'm not sure how to tell what box I am but mine says it's 0.7846 lbs. This is my first box so I hope it's good!


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know if lighter is necessarily a bad thing.  I would think a lot of cosmetic products would be lighter, and skincare/bodycare products would be heavier.  For example a body lotion sample might be 3 oz, but an eyeliner would be less than 1 oz.  So it all depends on what kind of samples you prefer.
 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is only .5008. Mine seems to be on the lighter side of the spectrum from what I've seen from everyone else. This might be my last month of birchbox.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

Some of the pages are showing up today. I'm still working on finding out which pages are up, if box images are up and updating the original list.


----------



## KimJorg (Jan 9, 2012)

Birchbox January video http://blip.tv/Birchbox/spoiler-alert-birchbox-january-favorites-5866777


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 9, 2012)

Notice the Befine cleanser is not talked about. That was sent out last month. They must have a surplus.


----------



## Christine914 (Jan 9, 2012)

I got my shipping notice as well today, it weighs .6301 -- can't wait for another surprise this month.


----------



## Janamaste (Jan 9, 2012)

FYI for those waiting, I got Box 4 and the weight was 0.5599 lbs -


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn since my box weighs .7889 lbs I bet I'm getting that shampoo and conditioner -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 9, 2012)

Yesenia, mine weighs the same! We must have the same box. I don't really want the shampoo/conditioner either. I couldn't tell what brand it is but I already have plenty of hair products!


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 9, 2012)

then again she said in this video that new members are getting the nail polish..hmm!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KimJorg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox January video http://blip.tv/Birchbox/spoiler-alert-birchbox-january-favorites-5866777


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

0.5008 lbs.
0.49 lbs.
0.546 lbs.
0.4831 lbs.
0.5533 lbs.
0.4849 lbs. - box 8
0.5546 lbs
0.557 lbs.
0.5498 lbs.
0.6143 lbs.
0.5446 lbs.
0.8182 lbs.
0.557 lbs.

0.4818lbs.

0.5599lbs. - box 4

0.7889 lbs.

0.6301 lbs.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 9, 2012)

i still haven't received my shipping confirmation.  why am i always last?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i still haven't received my shipping confirmation.  why am i always last?


It could be your profile. Maybe certain profiles are done first because it's the more common boxes and your profile is among the uncommon boxes. What I mean by that is that most everyone tends to box 1 - 9 first while I've rarely seen anyone with the higher box #s.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 9, 2012)

I love when google Birchbox January 2012 this site is the First to pop up!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love when google Birchbox January 2012 this site is the First to pop up!


Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesenia, mine weighs the same! We must have the same box. I don't really want the shampoo/conditioner either. I couldn't tell what brand it is but I already have plenty of hair products!




Yeah that shampoo wouldn't work with my natural hair, and I just order some zoya nail polish! I hope our box doesn't suck :/


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 9, 2012)

I tried to sign up or myglam but they're sold out!


----------



## Janamaste (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yeseniaw87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to sign up or myglam but they're sold out!



Check again - I just signed up today. After seeing how great their Jan bag was, I don't want to miss Feb's.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yeseniaw87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to sign up or myglam but they're sold out!


 Try again. The subscriptions are still open.

https://www.myglam.com/subscribe


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks ladies just signed up!!!!


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 9, 2012)

Ugh! I have natural hair too! I also don't want the nail polish because I'm already a Julep Maven but I'd rather have the polish than the hair products. I'm still excited though, other than that the bag looks pretty good! I am signed up for myglam as well. These subscriptions are fun but kind of addicting!



> Originally Posted by *Yeseniaw87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It could be your profile. Maybe certain profiles are done first because it's the more common boxes and your profile is among the uncommon boxes. What I mean by that is that most everyone tends to box 1 - 9 first while I've rarely seen anyone with the higher box #s.


hmmm...  maybe?  haha!  i am just so anxious because my birchbox is one of the only ways i'm ever able to pamper myself these days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  really hoping for some awesomeness this month!


----------



## Laura Marie (Jan 9, 2012)

my box weighs 0.6206..


----------



## Lateshoes (Jan 10, 2012)

I got my shipping conformation a few days ago, but it's still stuck in the same spot. Curse you, Moonachie, New Jersey! Curse you!

*Weight:*0.8077 lbs.  (haven't seen any others with the same weight yet)


----------



## belizsera (Jan 10, 2012)

My birchbox shipped January 7th. The weight is 0.5647 lbs. I am hoping for Zoya (obviously by my pic) or the eyeliner.  I have been a die hard MAC Fluidline fan it it would be nice to find something that didn't require "work" to use it.

This will be my second box.

My December box was alright. I really liked the Harvey Prince perfume sample of Ageless (as did my bf) and the mythic oil is ok (I use MoroccanOil and honestly that is much better). Wasn't to thrilled about the Benefit pore stuff (even though I have huge pores I find that using a concealer brush and bare minerals in medium works a lot better to cover my ugly large pores and it doubles as sun protection).    I did like the lip gloss Birchbox pink. I didn't think it would work for me but it's pretty awesome actually, works well with my skin tone.


----------



## belizsera (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lateshoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping conformation a few days ago, but it's still stuck in the same spot. Curse you, Moonachie, New Jersey! Curse you!
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 10, 2012)

This is so fun reading these posts and hearing about boxes ppl have received thus far! I love how we are trying to figure out what box we got based on the different weights! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh! I have natural hair too! I also don't want the nail polish because I'm already a Julep Maven but I'd rather have the polish than the hair products. I'm still excited though, other than that the bag looks pretty good! I am signed up for myglam as well. These subscriptions are fun but kind of addicting!




I know, so so addicting! My birchbox is at my local post office!!! Can't wait for it to come!


----------



## Keziah Ruiz (Jan 10, 2012)

No shipping confirmation yet, i normally have an email by now, plus im on the west coast so 7 days wait, come on Birchbox, that glambag is looking more tempting


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got a shipment email for my second box yesterday but the tracking number still shows that streamlite still has not even received it.

"No results were found. One of the following may have occurred: 1) The tracking number was entered incorrectly; please confirm the number and re-enter â€“ include any dashes, if applicable. 2) We have not received the package or data from the shipper at this time; please try again later."

I know that happens, but it has never happened to me yet and I dont like it, lol.  Usually once I get my confirmation email, the tracking is already up...


----------



## Pancua (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine still says the same thing from yesterday. The waiting is killing me!

01/09/2012 05:16 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center


----------



## MandyWiltse (Jan 10, 2012)

Still no shipping notice here! : So annoying!


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still says the same thing from yesterday. The waiting is killing me!
> 
> 01/09/2012 05:16 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center



lol count yourself lucky. A few of us on here haven't even gotten our shipping notifications yet.

This month's shipping time should go smoother since USPS isn't slammed by Christmas. Hope it gets to you soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eschwanda (Jan 10, 2012)

I am a little disappointed, This will be my second box and it hasnt even shipped yet. When I log into my account there isnt even any record of it, only decembers. I was even charged for it. I emailed and am awaiting a reply. I was very happy with my box last month!


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a little disappointed, This will be my second box and it hasnt even shipped yet. When I log into my account there isnt even any record of it, only decembers. I was even charged for it. I emailed and am awaiting a reply. I was very happy with my box last month!



Try not to be too disappointed. My box normally does not ship until the 10th, while it seems like everyone else on MakeUpTalk gets their box before mine even ships. Just give it another day and if you still haven't gotten your shipment notification contact Birchbox.


----------



## antonella (Jan 10, 2012)

omggg! the same thing with me


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 10, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today, .7151 lbs. *Fingers crossed for box 14*!


----------



## MandyWiltse (Jan 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice and it says that it shipped like 3 days ago! Weird! My box weight is 0.706 lbs.


----------



## juk723 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got my "just shipped" email today: 

I've been subscribed to BB since Oct 2010 and will be receiving my 1st myglam this month.

I'm hoping that I get the Stila eyeliner...I don't care for the Bigelow Shampoo/conditioner set. 

*City/State/Zip:*VALPARAISO, IN 46383
*Weight:*0.7178 lbs.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 10, 2012)

If it makes you feel a bit better mine said that for several days. It just showed up as being in my state, Texas, yesterday. Maybe they only update it at certain times or when it gets to certain points



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still says the same thing from yesterday. The waiting is killing me!
> 
> 01/09/2012 05:16 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 10, 2012)

If it makes you feel a bit better mine said that for several days. It just showed up as being in my state, Texas, yesterday. Maybe they only update it at certain times or when it gets to certain points



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still says the same thing from yesterday. The waiting is killing me!
> 
> 01/09/2012 05:16 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got box # 4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I got box # 4, it weighed .5559 and came with: Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap, Juicy Couture Juicy Couture, stila Smudge Stick Liner, Zoya polish in Megan and 'wichcraft granola.

Check out my blog at: http://www.makeupiseverything.blogspot.com


----------



## Pancua (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel a bit better mine said that for several days. It just showed up as being in my state, Texas, yesterday. Maybe they only update it at certain times or when it gets to certain points



I just realized mine was originally picked up on the 7th before it was tagged on the 9th. I hope I don't have to wait too long!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hbrgal (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got my first birchbox and I have to say, I'm def disappointed. Got the stila (only thing I'm excited about), clarks smoothing marine creme, fix smoothing serum, miracle concealer and larabar(bonus yummy). I thought people who have never gotten zoya were supposed to get it. Also I simply don't use expensive skincare and specified so in my profile. I even said I prefer nail polish. I dunno, I was really excited and now I'm really discouraged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope Feb is better cause otherwise I don't think there will be a march birchbox for me


----------



## hbrgal (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got my first birchbox and I have to say, I'm def disappointed. Got the stila(only thing I'm excitedabout), clarks smoothing marine creme, fix smoothing serum, miracle concealer and larabar(bonus yummy). I thought people who have never gotten zoya were supposed to get it. Also I simply don't use expensive skincare and specified so in my profile. I even said I prefer nail polish.I dunno, I was really excited and now I'm really discouraged Hope Feb is better cause otherwise I don't think there will be a march


----------



## Janamaste (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you're disappointed, but look at it this way, the Stila eyeliner is full-size and retails for $20. Even if it's the only thing you use from the box, you saved $10!


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 10, 2012)

HBRgal I haven't received my box yet, but if I get one with a nail polish and you like I'd be happy to trade for a skin care product. I'm already a julep maven so receive plenty of polish from them.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 10, 2012)

Just a reminder, anyone is welcome to use this thread for trades:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread

This is a great way to get something you were hoping for in exchange for something you weren't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnieXO (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope I get the Peacock shade of the liner as posted on this blog. Looks GORGEOUS. If I get Zoya and the liner I will be one happy girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've only got Zoya once and I've been a member since June or July... I know others have gotten Zoya like 5x!

http://xoxovalentinekissesxoxo.blogspot.com/2012/01/birchbox-january-2012.html

My package weighs 0.5166 lbs


----------



## Lateshoes (Jan 10, 2012)

Oooo - that would be rad. It's my first box, so I'm hoping for some good goodies. ;-)


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 11, 2012)

when you say you saw the jan bag..  do you mean from their Fb page?? 
 



> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Check again - I just signed up today. After seeing how great their Jan bag was, I don't want to miss Feb's.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 11, 2012)

i was saying that earlier.   the beginning of the month we all try to figure out what we are getting,....  then 2nd half of month we talk about what we got.   (and some do swaps)..  then its the next month and time to start all over.. i read the forum daily...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so fun reading these posts and hearing about boxes ppl have received thus far! I love how we are trying to figure out what box we got based on the different weights! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## singrgrl05 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anybody know which box weighs 0.495 lbs? It's the lightest weight I've seen so far &amp; I'm dying to know which box I'm getting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *singrgrl05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know which box weighs 0.495 lbs? It's the lightest weight I've seen so far &amp; I'm dying to know which box I'm getting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Check the website, should have it listed by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Marie (Jan 11, 2012)

The site is updated now! Looks like I'm getting box 12...the one I didn't want. Oh well can't complain at least I'm getting the eyeliner which is what I was hoping for =) I think Feb might be the last month for me, unless its AWESOME!


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 11, 2012)

I peeked and it looks like I'm getting box 1.


----------



## Erica Hughes (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm excited to be getting the pink box! I kinda wanted the byterry stuff, but I'll just save up my points for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lateshoes (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lateshoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping conformation a few days ago, but it's still stuck in the same spot. Curse you, Moonachie, New Jersey! Curse you!
> 
> ...


----------



## hitomispouken (Jan 11, 2012)

my box weight 0.5176 lbs 

does anyone have any idea of what box i may be getting?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hitomispouken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box weight 0.5176 lbs
> 
> does anyone have any idea of what box i may be getting?


Log into your Birchbox account and click on Box. It will tell you what you are getting.


----------



## hitomispouken (Jan 11, 2012)

I am getting Box #1 and i cant wait to try stila eyeliner! I dont own one so its exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1


----------



## lady41 (Jan 11, 2012)

I love the concept of BB....It is frustrating though that u fill out this beauty profile that I don't feel they pay any attention to....I put on my profile I would most likely splurge on hair products...And only once in 7 months have I gotten a hair product.( feel they lose alot of money by not sending people the samples they are most likely to purchase the full sizes of!


----------



## lady41 (Jan 11, 2012)

I love the concept of BB....It is frustrating though that u fill out this beauty profile that I don't feel they pay any attention to....I put on my profile I would most likely splurge on hair products...And only once in 7 months have I gotten a hair product.( feel they lose alot of money by not sending people the samples they are most likely to purchase the full sizes of!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Jan 11, 2012)

Me too!! The only hair care I have gotten in 6 months was the Orofluido or however you spell it. I wanted the Bigelow shampoo and conditioner so bad. I love minty shampoos and that one looked like it would be great. I love my boxes most of the time, but I would buy a lot more of the hair care products because I am never going to buy perfume or facewash.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the concept of BB....It is frustrating though that u fill out this beauty profile that I don't feel they pay any attention to....I put on my profile I would most likely splurge on hair products...And only once in 7 months have I gotten a hair product.( feel they lose alot of money by not sending people the samples they are most likely to purchase the full sizes of!


----------



## cosmia (Jan 11, 2012)

i'm getting box one too! i couldn't resist the urge to peak. has anyone else noticed that sephora is offering a few of the samples in this month's birchbox (algenist cream, miracle skin transformer)?


----------



## lady41 (Jan 12, 2012)

I sooooooo wanted theshampoo and cond! I am getting box 12. Stilla , facewash , Barsoap, perfume sample and Laurabar. I dont use Barsoap  I have the full size Juicy, I got Laurabar in myVoxbox and didnt care for it. I hope the liner isnt the purple.  It seems BB is getting better for alot of subscribers but worse for others. I have looked at all the BB unboxing videos I could find and I havent seen anyone else who got this box! Seems to be the worst one.


----------



## eschwanda (Jan 12, 2012)

Lady41, if you go to the trade thread someone wants to trade their bigelow shamp and cond for a stila eyeliner, so if you end up getting the color you dont want this may be an opportunity for you to get some hair products.


----------



## HallenD (Jan 12, 2012)

seems like im getting the same box as well! i wonder what the exfoliating moisturizer feels like...
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I peeked and it looks like I'm getting box 1.


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HallenD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seems like im getting the same box as well! i wonder what the exfoliating moisturizer feels like...


 No clue, hopefully not too rough though. I'm hoping that lotion is decent, I'm always on the hunt for a lotion that doesn't dry my skin out.


----------



## lady41 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, I am new to this but sounds like a great idea.


----------



## DTIZ (Jan 12, 2012)

How do you know what number box you received Or are receiving? This is only my second one.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DTIZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know what number box you received Or are receiving? This is only my second one.


 On or after the 10th of each month, Birchbox updates their website including your account box information. If you log into Birchbox and click on the tab with the word BOX you'll see your current box. Since it's the 12th you should now see your January box. If you're among those who get the BB delivered BEFORE the 10th of the month the box # is also listed on the shipping label either as JANBB# (# = your box #) or something like Box # or even simply #.


----------



## Jess Lynn Rael (Jan 12, 2012)

So i excited getting my Jan box tomorrow!!

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss ,  Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy,   Zoya Feel Collection,  C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo,  C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner,  LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars!!!



Ill leave my reviews !


----------



## DTIZ (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks!  Wish I were getting the Stila liner, but that's ok.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

BTW - those of you who got the Algenist sample... it's a freebie with a $25 purchase from Sephora this week. So you now know the sample Birchbox sent out is worth $24 (full size 2 oz retails for $94)


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 12, 2012)

Is this box 17? I think we got the same box



> Originally Posted by *Jess Lynn Rael* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i excited getting my Jan box tomorrow!!
> 
> ...


----------



## saintifying (Jan 12, 2012)

New here but been following since the DEC thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just got my box, and I got box 4. It's a great box.. the soap smells sooo good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta: my stila liner was purple and i got zoya megan.


----------



## mdelight (Jan 12, 2012)

No Birchbox yet but my account says I am getting Box#1. I am alright with it, actually. I am pretty excited to try the lotion. I am getting sick of them sending me perfumes though...I have been subscribed for almost a year now and have had perfume in almost every single box. I am happy about the eyeliner though, depending on the color that actually arrives. Still waiting on Eco-Emi and MyGlam also. I have already cancelled Eco-Emi BUT will be getting the next 2 months because of their crappy billing system. Yay.

Honestly though, BB is still well worth it to me even though I hate at least half of the samples usually...getting credit for writing reviews is awesome and has been a huge reason why I haven't cancelled even though I have had a few pretty bad boxes. Its the only subscription service that I have been satisfied with both the products and the service. Hopefully MyGlam impresses me also!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnieXO (Jan 12, 2012)

I logged into Birchbox and saw what I'm getting - box 3. 

I am getting a Stila eyeliner but I'm not sure of the color... I thought it was brown like in the image but I noticed ALL the box images show the liner in brown, when I know people have been getting blue, purple, etc. Really hope I get blue or another bright color!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2012/january12box3





Would have liked to get the Algenist cream. I live in the Bay Area and a local tech company actually came up with the Algenist skincare line after they discovered how great alguronic acid is for skin care, even though they are not a skin care company... saw a story on the local news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also getting the Borghese intense moisture product sample... I got the moisturizing mask in my last box but have yet to try it because I had a chemical peel recently and have been really apprehensive about trying anything new.

EDIT: I think I may be getting the blue (peacock) liner shade after all! This girl on tumblr who also got Box 3 posted a picture and it appears to be the bright blue liner: 

http://krisanthemum.tumblr.com/post/15745009840/very-excited-about-this-months-birchbox





Pretty excited to finally get a full size makeup product - this will be a first for me. My first ever BirchBox was the month everyone got the Laura Gellar full size blush/bronzer.... there were 17 boxes that month and I got THE ONLY ONE WITHOUT THE FULL SIZE PRODUCT! :-/


----------



## Laura Marie (Jan 13, 2012)

*This is what I woke up to ! I tried putting a pic of just my Birchbox but it was sideways and for some reason I couldn't rotate it.*

*But here it is next to January's Glam Bag =)*


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome! I hope I get the eyeshadow like you.



> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xlinds15x (Jan 13, 2012)

Today I received Birchbox 3, and I'm pleasantly pleased (once again!). Just a small problem that my Jouer Body Butter was opened and spilled on EVERYTHING upon opening. I was able to clean everything up, but theres just barely enough left in the jar to try on my hands (on the bright side the box smelt WONDERFUL upon opening!) I did contact Birchbox about this, and we'll see what they say! So in my box I have....


*Borghese CuraForte Moisture Intensifier* - Winter decided to kick in yesterday and its 16 degrees today, so this is just in perfect time for my skin!
*Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy* - This perfume has been a staple item on my shelf for at least 3 years. I ALWAYS must have this bottle. I like the samples because I can take them with me, and I've always loved this scent. (FYI my mom claims this as a "younger" scent while the Juicy Couture scent is more "older")
*Jouer Body Butter* - Smells wonderful (and now everything else does too!) I really would love to try this, so hopefully I can get another sample. The packaging is pretty though!
*Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner in Peacock* - FULL SIZE! (a $20 value). Definitely my favorite item in my box. Its a GORGEOUS color. I've used this in black and LOVED it, so I'm excited to try this exotic peacock color! 
*EXTRA - LARABAR Mini Bar in Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip* - perfect to throw in my bag before class. And healthy ! 

And I also got a birchbox magnet. Its the pink birchbox logo. Its cute, and perfect for my mini fridge that I've been meaning to get some magnets for. A cute little additional item. 

Very happy with this box !


----------



## melissaphora (Jan 13, 2012)

Last month I contacted them about one of my samples opening like that and they promptly sent me another package with several mini packets of it.  Hopefully they'll do something of the same sort for you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimJorg (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hbrgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my first birchbox and I have to say, I'm def disappointed.
> 
> Got the stila (only thing I'm excited about), clarks smoothing marine creme, fix smoothing serum, miracle concealer and larabar(bonus yummy).
> ...


You have my dream box! I will certainly swap some items out of mine if you would like just private message me


----------



## hbrgal (Jan 13, 2012)

Just ordered some zoya from the website to curb my disapointment about not getting it in my box. 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 13, 2012)

what color did you order??

 



> Originally Posted by *hbrgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ordered some zoya from the website to curb my disapointment about not getting it in my box.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 13, 2012)

I got box #12!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Archipelago Pomegranate Soap 
Origins Frothy Face Wash

stila Waterproof Eyeliner in Lionfish (Brown)

Juicy Couture Perfume

Larabar Blueberry Muffin

I'm pretty pleased that I got the brown eyeliner, because I don't really use colored eyeliner unless its really dark.


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 13, 2012)

Kind of bummed, I received the Stila eyeliner in Peacock, and it will not wind up at all. It is so pretty and I can only use it a few times before I can't get access to the rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2012)

Well that sucks about the Stila liner. Seems like it's a faulty batch by Stila. I know Birchbox is good about sending a replacement or giving the member points but since I know that they're out of Stila liners I would recommend that you contact Stila directly since it affected many other people.


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that sucks about the Stila liner. Seems like it's a faulty batch by Stila. I know Birchbox is good about sending a replacement or giving the member points but since I know that they're out of Stila liners I would recommend that you contact Stila directly since it affected many other people.



Good idea, thanks Zadidoll. I didn't know BB was out of liners, so I will try Stila and let you guys know what I find out.


----------



## AnnieXO (Jan 13, 2012)

I am getting this same box. Thanks for confirming it's the PEACOCK liner! yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I received Birchbox 3, and I'm pleasantly pleased (once again!). Just a small problem that my Jouer Body Butter was opened and spilled on EVERYTHING upon opening. I was able to clean everything up, but theres just barely enough left in the jar to try on my hands (on the bright side the box smelt WONDERFUL upon opening!) I did contact Birchbox about this, and we'll see what they say! So in my box I have....
> 
> ...


----------



## xlinds15x (Jan 13, 2012)

From experience with this eyeliner before they take a bit to get going. That being said, they do NOT wind down! You have to turn it like 40 times for it to slowly go up, then it will shoot up and you cant get it down. I ended up accidentally breaking it when this happened. 

I have mine in Peacock too, and I didnt think it was going to wind up, it _eventually_ did. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kind of bummed, I received the Stila eyeliner in Peacock, and it will not wind up at all. It is so pretty and I can only use it a few times before I can't get access to the rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Quote: Originally Posted by *AnnieXO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am getting this same box. Thanks for confirming it's the PEACOCK liner! yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No problem. I LOVE it! No disappointment with this box. (Kind of happy theres no hair products this time, lol)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melissaphora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last month I contacted them about one of my samples opening like that and they promptly sent me another package with several mini packets of it.  Hopefully they'll do something of the same sort for you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I HOPE they do something like this for me! That would be *amazing*


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree about the Stila liners taking a while to go up.  I got one for Christmas in a kit from sephora, in black.  I have to kinda push down on the top section and then wind it and eventually it will go up.  At first I thought it was broken because I couldnt get it to work, but then I figured that out and its fine now, as long as I do those things...


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 14, 2012)

It looks like I'll get the Stila too. Meh. Wanted a Zoya soooo bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 14, 2012)

Still no box here though my Julep Maven came in and I ordered that 3 days ago! WTF?!


----------



## injectionenvy (Jan 14, 2012)

I just got my BB (Box #1) I was so excited about this box! For the first time in 7 months, I liked everything in the box (well the cookie dough Lara bar was a little weird) But anyway, I was missing my Liva La Juicy perfume sample. The little pink piece of cardboard that the vial slides into was in my box, wrapped up all pretty but there was no perfume inside. This is not the first time I have had samples missing. I know they will send me one, and I have already emailed, it's just annoying that I've had to do this again. My boyfriend thinks I'm ridiculous for subscribing because it seems like I always have something to complain about... maybe it's just time to give up.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2012)

Yipee! It's arrived in my state.

01/06/2012 07:04 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Received from Shipper 01/07/2012 02:49 AM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center 01/14/2012 06:18 AM Streamlite - SEATAC, WA Arrived at Destination Process Center 01/14/2012 10:42 AM NDC SEATTLE WA 98000 Accepted by USPS 
Now that's it's in the hands of the USPS it will be here on Tuesday as Monday is a holiday.


----------



## lady41 (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 14, 2012)

Can someone help me.  I got another skin product for dry skin.  I have checked my profile. Nothing says anything about dry skin.  It says combo/oily skin.  I have put in my feed back that I dont want anything for dry skin.  This is not the first time this has happened.  What should I do?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone help me.  I got another skin product for dry skin.  I have checked my profile. Nothing says anything about dry skin.  It says combo/oily skin.  I have put in my feed back that I dont want anything for dry skin.  This is not the first time this has happened.  What should I do?
> 
> ...


----------



## xokrysten (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yipee! It's arrived in my state.
> 
> ...


ah, I totally forgot about that! USPS has mine now too.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you.  lets hope this works .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karinalicious (Jan 15, 2012)

Just got my first box! I got this one:





with the smudge stick in Purple Tang (My new fav!) and the Zoya in Megan.

by the way, the note in the key for box 4 is incorrect. The middle paragraph reads like this:

Jump start a healthy skin regimen with a nourishing soap loaded with antioxidants. Next, show off your gorgeous complexion with a pop of color: stilaâ€™s velvety eyeliner does the trick. Update your nails with a sophisticated winter pastel, and dab on a sassy new scent. Finally thereâ€™s a tasty snack to help you ward off vending machine cravings.

Cant wait for February!


----------



## daisy351 (Jan 15, 2012)

What's not correct about that note?



> Originally Posted by *Karinalicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my first box! I got this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 15, 2012)

She is talking about the preview on the front page, the note that is listed for box number four does not match the note she got, which was for box 4.  So it is listed incorrectly on the first page of this forum.
 



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's not correct about that note?


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 15, 2012)

I also just wanted to mention, I got box # 4, so I got the polish and the liner(love them both SO much), but I know many people were having difficulties with their liner. It took me quite a few turns to get mine to go up but it does eventually. I think they do that on purpose because with some twist up liners, it's easy to turn them up and that breaks them sometimes. I actually love that their liners have that feature.

Just make sure to continue to turn the liner and eventually it will come out.(At least that's how mine worked).


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 15, 2012)

Box 10 for me, not bad! 

I'm happy I didn't get a nail polish, and I was surprisingly pleased with the liner.  I got it in Purple tang.  I really don't like colored eyeliners (I was thinking how it would be great to use for the "nerdy makeup" challenge)  but this is basically very dark purple/black with a little purple/indigo shimmer.  I actually smudged it up a little to bring out more of the shimmer and then put another line of it at the lash line.  It was the only makeup I was wearing and my meat head husband even noticed.  I really liked the Borghese mud mask (I even bought it through BB after the sample) but the moisture intensifier seems pretty useless. I'm happy the bag of granola was open, so when I picked it up half of it fell on the floor.  The other half was pretty gross.    The shampoo and conditioner will be used when traveling, so I'm not using them till April when I go to NOLA- they smell ok, I'm guessing the people at BB really like the smell of lavender.

I also got my Beauty Army box in the same delivery!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She is talking about the preview on the front page, the note that is listed for box number four does not match the note she got, which was for box 4.  So it is listed incorrectly on the first page of this forum.


Ahh, looks like I didn't update the list in this thread. I did in the Birchbox Subscriptions section but not this one. Oops.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 16, 2012)

This months bb is my favorite so far! I hope next months is equally great.


----------



## Laura Marie (Jan 16, 2012)

I was thinking of canceling but then this month they send out FULL SIZE Stila eyeliners !






I love mine in Lionfish =) I know we probably won't get a full size anything for awhile because well... we usually don't. But I would be so mad at myself if I cancel and then something awesome is sent out !

I do however hate getting perfume samples and I wish they wouldn't count as one of our "Deluxe Samples" because I can go to any Macy's counter and get them FREE. I don't think I will be canceling anytime soon, makes me wish I would've just signed up for the year and not just monthly because I've been with Birchbox for 9 months now.

Keeping my fingers crossed for some AMAZING BOXES in the future!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, this month's box looks awesome. I cancelled after receiving my very first box (which was the September 2011 box with the nail stickers, lash cards and the bracelet made out of thread) because I disliked what I received so much. Now I'm thinking that was too impulsive a dismissal and I need to sign back up! On the fence, though...my luck I'll jump back in only to get another dud.


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 16, 2012)

You can always change to a yearly subscription. That's what I did.
 



> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking of canceling but then this month they send out FULL SIZE Stila eyeliners !
> 
> ...


----------



## AshleyLandsberg (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey all  - I got my first box this weekend. 





I was happily surprised by the goodies inside. I have two questions - First, I got the box with the 'Wichcraft granola. It's awesome with the exception that if I want to buy more - it's not free to ship (which is a little contradictory to the policy of free shipping on items featured in that months box). Has anyone seen where you can purchase this other than the BB website? It's delicious - but not enough to warrent spending over the actual cost of the item on shipping alone. 

Also - Did anyone notice that the Miracle Skin Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face tube sample was nearly empty? Mine was sealed and I used it this morning -but I'm curious to see others thoughts on this product?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, this month's box looks awesome. I cancelled after receiving my very first box (which was the September 2011 box with the nail stickers, lash cards and the bracelet made out of thread) because I disliked what I received so much. Now I'm thinking that was too impulsive a dismissal and I need to sign back up! On the fence, though...my luck I'll jump back in only to get another dud.


Ask yourself this before you sign back up.

Will you be happy if the products sent are not what you expect? If the answer is no then seriously weigh the cost of the box to samples you maybe able to get for free at your local mall (if you have a local mall). The box is only $10 but if you don't do the reviews - which over time adds up to give BB credits to purchase items at a discount or for free - then it's a waste because to me the real value of BB is the perks system. Even I don't like or use all my samples at least I can do the reviews, earn the points and let the pts accumulate for free stuff. It's the primary reason I never quit even during the months I outright hated the box contents (I'll never be able to let go of the Julep conditioner being so tiny).

For those without malls, Sephoras, Ulta and really have zero options to experiment with new products then I highly recommend Birchbox because you do get a variety of products - some will make you furious, some you'll end up loving and some will leave you wondering what are they thinking!

If I were in your shoes I would consider getting the three month subscription and try it out for three more months. If you don't like it then you're only out $30 (well if you do your reviews and say you get five items to review each month then you've earn $10 [10 pts x 5 x 3 = 150 pts] then you're only out $20 since you can use the $10 to either get something for less, near free or for free).



> Originally Posted by *AshleyLandsberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was happily surprised by the goodies inside. I have two questions - First, I got the box with the 'Wichcraft granola. It's awesome with the exception that if I want to buy more - it's not free to ship (which is a little contradictory to the policy of free shipping on items featured in that months box). Has anyone seen where you can purchase this other than the BB website? It's delicious - but not enough to warrent spending over the actual cost of the item on shipping alone.


 



It should ship for free since it's listed on the BB site as ships free.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/lifestyle/wichcraft-granola

Ahh there is a catch to the free shipping.



> *Note*: _*Free shipping only available when purchased with one or more additional items.*_
> If you want one no free shipping, if you want two or more free shipping. Free shipping if you buy something else with it from BB.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 16, 2012)

For ppl (like me) who actually like the Juicy viva la vida perfume, sephora has it for $89 as well but they have a gwp (not sure for how long) that you get a little juicy bag and lotion. Plus it's free shipping (for spending $50 or more), you get to pick 3 free samples as usual, and if you are a beauty insider you get points! That's what I'm thinking about doing since I really don't want to wait and know it will be awhile before I get all my points from Birchbox to buy it


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2012)

That's not too bad of deal especially if you really like it to begin with. Here's the link for those interested.

http://sephora.com/browse/section.jhtml?categoryId=C24920



> ​ *Limited-Time Offer:*
> Buy Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Eau de Parfum (3.4 oz), Juicy Couture Eau de Parfum (3.4 oz) or Couture Couture Eau de Parfum (3.4 oz), and receive a Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy Gift Setâ€”free. Gift Set includes a Juicy Couture cosmetics bag and mini Viva La Juicy Body Lotion. Just enter promo code  * VIVASET * at checkout.
> 
> *Promotion Code:*
> ...


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 16, 2012)

Those are really good points to consider! I do have access to malls here (no Sephora), but I absolutely hate driving and my work at home job keeps me practically nocturnal, so I don't usually have much time to go shopping in public. I also avoid department store cosmetics counters like the plague anyway, because I hate the pressure I feel from salespeople. I do a ton of buying online, so the try-before-you-buy aspect of these subscription programs is really appealing to me. I didn't even think about the rewards program before and didn't review any of the products I received in my September box (and LOL about that Julep conditioner - that was another part of it that pissed me off!). You're absolutely right - that perks program might be the thing that totally makes it worth my while. Thanks for the reply!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ask yourself this before you sign back up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 16, 2012)

wonder why that is?  i orderd only hair ties when they were in our box in nov and i didnt pay for shipping..................
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ask yourself this before you sign back up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 16, 2012)

birchbox's response to the inaccurate info card and lack of makeup....

Hi Dena,

Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry for the delay! Thank you so much for letting us know about the typo on the product card--I have forwarded this message onto my Content Team so that they are aware  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, regarding your Birchbox this month, we make an effort to include at least one "color" item in every Birchbox. Usually, nail polish and make-up items are the most popular color items. I'm so sorry for the disappointment in not receiving a make-up sample this month!

In light of the let-down, I do want to remind you to leave feedback for your January items--it's a great way to turn a disappointing box experience into a positive by earning half the cost back towards a shop purchase!

Happily, there are Birchboxes to look forward to with different samples every month and I'm sure there will be make-up coming your way!

If I can assist you further from here, please don't hesitate to let me know!

xo,


----------



## Pancua (Jan 16, 2012)

Has everyone who was expecting one get their box already?


----------



## ahkae (Jan 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has everyone who was expecting one get their box already?



Still waiting for mines.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 16, 2012)

*Your Item's Status*The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on January 12, 2012 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later

Not sure what to think of this but looks like there is more waiting in my future.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 17, 2012)

01/10/2012 09:40 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Received from Shipper 01/11/2012 03:19 AM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center 01/16/2012 04:04 AM Streamlite - PHOENIX, AZ Arrived at Destination Process Center 01/16/2012 08:08 AM PHOENIX STC 850 Accepted by USPS 


910296900#############
Package Services
Electronic Shipping Info Received
January 16, 2012

Delivery Confirmationâ„¢

So, as I figured, it'll get here sometime this week. My co-worker got hers on Saturday.

mod edit: part of the tracking # has been removed to protect member's privacy.


----------



## Jess Lynn Rael (Jan 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Is this box 17? I think we got the same box


 
Yes!! Wasnt too excited about it :/

Loved the zoya polish though I got it in Kristen.

and also the juicy couture spelled fantastic!!

besides that nothing else really interested me


----------



## oOliveColored (Jan 17, 2012)

If anyone is interested I would trade a stila eyeliner in peacock for a zoya polish.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 17, 2012)

I got the concealer too, and I did think it was rather empty feeling, but so far I've gotten a week's use out of it and I still have more!



> Originally Posted by *AshleyLandsberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all  - I got my first box this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't consider a birchbox dollar to be anywhere near equal to a real dollar.  First, because you can only use birchbox dollars to buy stuff that's available from birchbox, and for most of the items you have to either spend $50 or pay for shipping.  Second, because a number of the items on birchbox are overpriced, so you have to earn a certain amount of birchbox dollars just to get the prices of some products down to the same price level as what they cost elsewhere.  Third, because you do have to "earn" the birchbox dollars by filling out a feedback survey for each dollar.  If any of these weren't the case, I would probably still be subscribed...
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If I were in your shoes I would consider getting the three month subscription and try it out for three more months. If you don't like it then you're only out $30 (well if you do your reviews and say you get five items to review each month then you've earn $10 [10 pts x 5 x 3 = 150 pts] then you're only out $20 since you can use the $10 to either get something for less, near free or for free).


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't consider a birchbox dollar to be anywhere near equal to a real dollar.  First, because you can only use birchbox dollars to buy stuff that's available from birchbox, and for most of the items you have to either spend $50 or pay for shipping.  Second, because a number of the items on birchbox are overpriced, so you have to earn a certain amount of birchbox dollars just to get the prices of some products down to the same price level as what they cost elsewhere.  Third, because you do have to "earn" the birchbox dollars by filling out a feedback survey for each dollar.  If any of these weren't the case, I would probably still be subscribed...


 I see your point.


----------



## AshleyLandsberg (Jan 18, 2012)

I've got a Zoya in Megan if you're interested


----------



## AshleyLandsberg (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is interested I would trade a stila eyeliner in peacock for a zoya polish.



I've got a Zoya in Megan if you're still interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Could you give some examples of products that Birchbox sells that are significantly cheaper elsewhere? Sometimes I can find a deal on Amazon, but elsewhere prices seem pretty comparable. (In my book, Amazon doesn't really count because they are out to undercut everyone and make a profit by selling volume.) I got a couple products that BB sells through Amazon for insanely cheap, but when I got them it was clear they had been sitting on the shelf for ages and had been put on clearance.
 



> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't consider a birchbox dollar to be anywhere near equal to a real dollar.  First, because you can only use birchbox dollars to buy stuff that's available from birchbox, and for most of the items you have to either spend $50 or pay for shipping.  Second, because a number of the items on birchbox are overpriced, so you have to earn a certain amount of birchbox dollars just to get the prices of some products down to the same price level as what they cost elsewhere.  Third, because you do have to "earn" the birchbox dollars by filling out a feedback survey for each dollar.  If any of these weren't the case, I would probably still be subscribed...


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 18, 2012)

That's interesting, I've always been really pleased with stuff I've ordered from amazon and pretty much always check the prices there when I'm comparison shopping.  I haven't received anything that is near expiration from amazon orders.  If you've received something that is near expiration, I would return it.  I think a big part of why their prices are low is selling in huge volume and not having to maintain storefronts, both of which can lower price without necessarily lowering quality. And I think some of the Birchbox prices are higher because they probably don't make much if any profit on the subscription boxes after you've taken into account the shipping and packaging costs, so they need to make most of the profit in the shop which makes sense.  Two items I noticed big price differences on recently are two that I was interested in purchasing after hearing about them through birchbox:

Bourghese Fango Active Mud:

$41 on Amazon (including shipping)  http://www.amazon.com/Borghese-Fango-Active-Face-Body/dp/B0007RXGZM/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1326932486&amp;sr=1-1

$64 from Birchbox https://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/borghese/borghese-fango-active-17-oz

E-Boost flavor packets:

$19.95 and free shipping on Amazon  http://www.amazon.com/EBOOST-Orange-Flavor-Packet-Effervescent/dp/B001KYRWLK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1326933099&amp;sr=8-2

$33 ($28 + $5 shipping) on Birchbox https://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/eboost/eboost-natural-orange



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could you give some examples of products that Birchbox sells that are significantly cheaper elsewhere? Sometimes I can find a deal on Amazon, but elsewhere prices seem pretty comparable. (In my book, Amazon doesn't really count because they are out to undercut everyone and make a profit by selling volume.) I got a couple products that BB sells through Amazon for insanely cheap, but when I got them it was clear they had been sitting on the shelf for ages and had been put on clearance.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 18, 2012)

i found be fine night cream that bb had sent on ebay (brand new of course) for 5 bucks instead of 30...............
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could you give some examples of products that Birchbox sells that are significantly cheaper elsewhere? Sometimes I can find a deal on Amazon, but elsewhere prices seem pretty comparable. (In my book, Amazon doesn't really count because they are out to undercut everyone and make a profit by selling volume.) I got a couple products that BB sells through Amazon for insanely cheap, but when I got them it was clear they had been sitting on the shelf for ages and had been put on clearance.


----------



## oOliveColored (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i found be fine night cream that bb had sent on ebay (brand new of course) for 5 bucks instead of 30...............



Don't trust anything you see on ebay.


----------



## oOliveColored (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AshleyLandsberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Zoya in Megan if you're still interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



What color is that?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 18, 2012)

im guessing your not a fan??    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i have been using ebay for years....  i personally have never had any trouble....lucky i guess.....

 



> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Don't trust anything you see on ebay.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 18, 2012)

I've tried 4 of the 5 items out of my box already (perfume, nail polish, moisturizer and granola) and I have to say, I am pretty impressed.  I am constantly dealing with a tight sensation on my face from my skin and no amount of moisturizer was cutting it. 

With the Algenist cream, my face hasn't felt this soft and smooth ever. I can't stop touching it! LOL


----------



## eschwanda (Jan 18, 2012)

I am very pleased with my bb, this was my second box and I've loved both. I was a little dissapointed that Decembers box wasn't amazing, considering it was the holiday, but I still liked it. My January box was #3.  I got the Stila eyeliner in purple tang (the color I wanted!) Juicy perfume, magnet, peanut butter larabar, Jouer body butter and the borghese curaforte moisturizer. I was'nt going to use the borghese but found someone to trade me the pomegranate soap for it so I am happy. the only other thing I was hoping for was a different flavor larabar cause I have a box of the PB ones already, so if anyone wants to trade let me know!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Don't trust anything you see on ebay.








> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i found be fine night cream that bb had sent on ebay (brand new of course) for 5 bucks instead of 30...............



It's not just ebay. I use that night cream and buy it for $5 at Ocean State Job Lot, those are deep discount stores located in New England. They are just like Big Lots, but get a lot better makeup, bath, and skin care for real cheap.


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 19, 2012)

I know some of you don't like getting perfume samples, and I can understand why.. but I LOVED the Juicy Couture perfume sample in my box this month. I'm seriously going to buy a full sized one!
I got the Juicy Couture (Couture) perfume sample. I'm just happy that they didn't send the same perfume brand again. I also enjoyed my stila eyeliner in Lionfish &lt;3 I will use this in the future for my natural days, since it's a brown shade! Another thing I loved was the Origins face wash, my face felt great afterwards and I was looking into buying a face wash anyways, so that was great! The Larabar meh, I didn't really like how it tasted, but my mom did, so that worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The pomegranate soap I have yet to try, but it smells great. I'm pleased with this month's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 19, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know some of you don't like getting perfume samples, and I can understand why.. but I LOVED the Juicy Couture perfume sample in my box this month. I'm seriously going to buy a full sized one!
I got the Juicy Couture (Couture) perfume sample. I'm just happy that they didn't send the same perfume brand again. I also enjoyed my stila eyeliner in Lionfish &lt;3 I will use this in the future for my natural days, since it's a brown shade! Another thing I loved was the Origins face wash, my face felt great afterwards and I was looking into buying a face wash anyways, so that was great! The Larabar meh, I didn't really like how it tasted, but my mom did, so that worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The pomegranate soap I have yet to try, but it smells great. I'm pleased with this month's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got the perfume sample as well and I am sorely tempted to buy the FS with my points next month. I am really liking it, which is surprising, I normally don't go for these types of scents.


----------



## libbs07 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm new to Birchbox, and I have a question!

What is the likelihood of getting samples of products already on the website? I've been browsing the shop, and I see a lot of things I'd like to try. I just don't know if I should be patient and wait to see if I'll get a sample or if they normally send out new-to-Birchbox products every month. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sometimes new members will get a mix of things from that new box plus past boxes.  I am not sure if they always do that, but I have seen them do it before.
 



> Originally Posted by *libbs07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to Birchbox, and I have a question!
> 
> What is the likelihood of getting samples of products already on the website? I've been browsing the shop, and I see a lot of things I'd like to try. I just don't know if I should be patient and wait to see if I'll get a sample or if they normally send out new-to-Birchbox products every month. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlinds15x (Jan 19, 2012)

I second what CiaoBella says, and THANK YOU for not being disappointed about possibly getting those products. Sometimes they rotate in product that they've had in previous boxes for the newer users. Boxes get "better" after those few 'leftover' months. 



> Originally Posted by *libbs07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to Birchbox, and I have a question!
> 
> What is the likelihood of getting samples of products already on the website? I've been browsing the shop, and I see a lot of things I'd like to try. I just don't know if I should be patient and wait to see if I'll get a sample or if they normally send out new-to-Birchbox products every month. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## libbs07 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, CiaoBella and Linds15! I've already received my first box, and it was a mix of the December and January boxes. However, I didn't get the stila eyeliner, and I'm SUPER jealous of everyone who did! haha Guess I'll just look forward to the next box! Thanks again!


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm thinking about purchasing the pomegranate soap even though it didn't come with my bag. I love having choices and using different bath and body products


----------



## AshleyLandsberg (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking about purchasing the pomegranate soap even though it didn't come with my bag. I love having choices and using different bath and body products



Ulta has the Archipelago line and sometimes they offer free smaller size goodies of another scent at my Ulta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 19, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for the tip, we actually have an Ulta opening up in my little town in a few weeks! It's going to be like I died and went to makeup heaven!








> Originally Posted by *AshleyLandsberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ulta has the Archipelago line and sometimes they offer free smaller size goodies of another scent at my Ulta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 19, 2012)

makes me thankful for ulta..  i live 5 minutes from 2 of them (and sephora) and never think some people dont have them in their town....  thanks for making me grateful for being a city girl...  hope you have a great ulta experience..  im sure you will......

 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet! Thanks for the tip, we actually have an Ulta opening up in my little town in a few weeks! It's going to be like I died and went to makeup heaven!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

The nearest Ulta for me, according to Google maps is 77.1 mi, 1 hour 21 mins away from me. The other "closest" one to me is 148 mi, 2 hours 30 mins. Thankfully our local Ulta is under construction and will be opening in the summer (June). We still don't have a full size Sephora, only a Sephora inside JCPenney which opened in October 2010.




 

​ 

 

​ I had previously received this from Sephora as a sample and passed that along to my daughter. TOO strong for me but it smells fantastic on them. I'm giving to my middle daughter who loves perfumes.



 

​ The color I got was Blue Ribbon. Looks like denim blue before the denim has faded from washing. REALLY pretty color. Must hide from my daughters.



 

​ VERY sweet, eat with an ice cold glass of milk. I gave half of this to my daughter who loved it. I wouldn't buy this flavor again. Loved the ginger crisp a friend gave a while back but this was too sweet for me.



 

​ As you can see from the images above, there was a slight film on the jar and I when I took the lid off that's what I saw. The seal inside was broken, cream on threads. I contacted Paulina (LOVE HER, fantastic customer service ALWAYS from her) and she issued me 100 pts. I closed the top and let it warm up and settle for a couple of days before taking the pictures below (earlier today). You can still see the cream on the top of jar and on the threads of the lid.



 

​  ​


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 19, 2012)

love the snowy background!!!  we are getting pounded with snow now..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  well at least theres delivery..  and free shipping w/free samples! woooooooooohoooooooooooooooo
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The nearest Ulta for me, according to Google maps is 77.1 mi, 1 hour 21 mins away from me. The other "closest" one to me is 148 mi, 2 hours 30 mins. Thankfully our local Ulta is under construction and will be opening in the summer (June). We still don't have a full size Sephora, only a Sephora inside JCPenney which opened in October 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Dena! If we still have snow tomorrow (and in my area snow can melt in a day if warm enough) I'll take full advantage of the snow and start taking pictures of other stuff I've been meaning to share. Who needs a white background when snow is even better? Thank goodness my garage roof slopes down from my bedroom window. No way I'd be actually outside taking pics in this stuff! LOL


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 19, 2012)

hahahaa,..   thats great!! here i thought you were all dressed up like randy (



) in your snowsuit outside!!!  thats cool you just need to reach out the window!!! i live in apt bldg on a highway.....  theres no outside for me....
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Dena! If we still have snow tomorrow (and in my area snow can melt in a day if warm enough) I'll take full advantage of the snow and start taking pictures of other stuff I've been meaning to share. Who needs a white background when snow is even better? Thank goodness my garage roof slopes down from my bedroom window. No way I'd be actually outside taking pics in this stuff! LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL Aren't pictures deceptive? It's why in some pics I'll have something standard (a quarter or an unsharpened pencil or even a ruler) next to it if I feel the item will be deceptive in a photo.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Dena! If we still have snow tomorrow (and in my area snow can melt in a day if warm enough) I'll take full advantage of the snow and start taking pictures of other stuff I've been meaning to share. Who needs a white background when snow is even better? Thank goodness my garage roof slopes down from my bedroom window. No way I'd be actually outside taking pics in this stuff! LOL


Snow! I'm jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 19, 2012)

it can be fun..  but when its so nasty it ruins your weekend plans.. well that just plain sucks.....................
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Snow! I'm jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 19, 2012)

very good job! i never would have known!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Aren't pictures deceptive? It's why in some pics I'll have something standard (a quarter or an unsharpened pencil or even a ruler) next to it if I feel the item will be deceptive in a photo.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it can be fun..  but when its so nasty it ruins your weekend plans.. well that just plain sucks.....................


Been there, done that, I still miss New England winters.

"Winters" in Texas are just depressing.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, BB got back to me about my broken Juicy Couture sample; they're sending me another.


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 20, 2012)

I love those pictures! You're so creative Zadidoll!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 20, 2012)

I was going to do more snow pictures of other products I've been meaning to take pics of BUT as soon as I opened my window my cat Baby jumped out and started to frolick in the snow which ruined the snow background. Stupid cat. I brought her in and now she's wet from the snow and shivering. Serves her right. *sigh* Now I have to move stuff off my bench in the bed room to get to the other window. lol Least I have two windows overlooking the garage. LOL


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 20, 2012)

the hassles of being a professional photographer....   cant wait for more creative photos!!  the pressures on now!  hahahaaa..  i bet spring pics will be lovely...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to do more snow pictures of other products I've been meaning to take pics of BUT as soon as I opened my window my cat Baby jumped out and started to frolick in the snow which ruined the snow background. Stupid cat. I brought her in and now she's wet from the snow and shivering. Serves her right. *sigh* Now I have to move stuff off my bench in the bed room to get to the other window. lol Least I have two windows overlooking the garage. LOL


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 20, 2012)

If you like we are still snowing here, so the whiteness is still coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   We stopped snowing for about a half a day so far lol.  



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to do more snow pictures of other products I've been meaning to take pics of BUT as soon as I opened my window my cat Baby jumped out and started to frolick in the snow which ruined the snow background. Stupid cat. I brought her in and now she's wet from the snow and shivering. Serves her right. *sigh* Now I have to move stuff off my bench in the bed room to get to the other window. lol Least I have two windows overlooking the garage. LOL


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, my birchbox has been sitting in USPS in seattle now all week.  The passes have been fine, I know this because I got a shipment from over in seattle today, which i ordered on tuesday.  I have asked the post office and they have said they dont know where it is.  I am really mad at them.  Now i am wondering if I will even get my birchbox this month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 22, 2012)

Hopefully. I know mail from Spokane was delayed two days due to weather. Passes are open so hopefully you get it on Monday.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 23, 2012)

Did anyone else get any email about a sponsored box from Vichy?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 23, 2012)

I did. I signed up for it but don't know if I'll get a box or not. Guess we'll see in mid-Feb if I'm among those who will get one.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 23, 2012)

i got the email and signed up to get the box..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get any email about a sponsored box from Vichy?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 24, 2012)

I got the offer for the extra Vichy box as well.  I just accepted it yesterday, so I hope to receive it!


----------



## lady41 (Jan 24, 2012)

I got the offer as well...Has anyone ever used Vichy? I have never heard of f it.. Would be nice to get a special box from BB though.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 24, 2012)

I have never used Vichy other than Dermablend (and that was YEARS, okay more like decades, ago) but I do know they're own by L'Oreal. I've read they are a very good line of skincare products.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 24, 2012)

I finally got my box yesterday lol.

I got the gold green eyeliner.  I forgot the name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the jouer body butter, I have to say I am happy.  I love the smell and it is thick too.  $32 maybe a bit pricey for the real size.  

Why did we get a magnet?  

I got the serum for dry skin, I am going to give it to a friend and see if she likes it.

I tried the eye liner today, not to bad.  you really do have to be patient about getting product out.


----------



## kelliq (Feb 13, 2012)

So I am way behind here but I just joined... was the eyeliner sample supposed to be full sized? Mine definitely looked full-sized but I could not for the life of me figure out how to make more come out. I tried twisting, pushing, staring at it really hard... lol. I'm either doing something wrong or they're not actually full-sized liners. Help?!

and didn't read a couple of pages back, obviously this is a common issue. I'll keep twisting it and hopefully it will work eventually!


----------

